

"The idea that a young teen has a right to privacy online is a joke" - reinhardt
http://www.facebook.com/tommyjordaniii/posts/10150541114050846

======
reinhardt
_Anyway, I know my children's online history. I can see every word she's ever
typed, every keystroke she's ever sent across her laptop, regardless of
whether she was at home or at a friend's house.

If my daughter were to leave school in the middle of the day for any reason,
as soon as her cell phone's GPS footprint triggered outside the normal 3 mile
radius she's supposed to be in I get a text alert. (whether someone thinks
they're smart enough to disable the gps or not) Then I can push a few buttons
and turn on her phone's speaker, track her GPS location in real-time. I make
it a point to know how to get to my child better than any police could dream
of in this day and age. Nothing short of an FBI swat team find my child better
than I can. I could make a call to 911 and tell the police turn-by-turn
directions to where she was within about 500 feet. I can do the same with her
laptop. I can remote activate the web camera, track the ISP node the laptop is
closest to - within about one mile and constantly record what happens on the
screen if I need to. Call me over-protective if you want, but I know what the
technological capabilities of the bad people are because we use them too in
our industry, though for different purposes._

Is he just bragging or are all these SOP in this line of business?

~~~
talmand
Don't know if he's bragging or not but all that technology is useless. If she
didn't want to be tracked or if bad guys got her that didn't want to be
tracked they sure as hell wouldn't be lugging all that highly trackable
technology as well.

Geez, anybody who watches TV or movie thrillers knows this by now.

~~~
nmridul
Easier to just leave the phone in the classroom and go watch the movie or
hangout with friends. And by the time the classes are over, come pick it up
and go back home as usual. The dad thinks the daughter is at school.

------
acqq
Background:

[http://blogs.canada.com/2012/02/15/facebook-dad-says-hed-
sho...](http://blogs.canada.com/2012/02/15/facebook-dad-says-hed-shoot-his-
daughters-laptop-again/)

